# week 1 results anadrol



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

Ok today is the end of week 1 of using 100mgs of Anadrol ED.  My weight is back up 15 lbs. strength....getting back up.  I used 105lb dumbbells for flat bench.  it's not all there yet but it's going up pretty quick.  I think the quickness is hurting me a little considering when i was benching my forearms where hurting from the strain of the weights.


----------



## imthenextone (May 24, 2005)

15 lbs ? its alot in only one week ?


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 24, 2005)

imthenextone said:
			
		

> 15 lbs ? its alot in only one week ?




its all water and sugar stores


----------



## imthenextone (May 24, 2005)

ho ok.But still, it's a lot of water


----------



## kell11 (May 24, 2005)

*see boomhauers pharmacology*



			
				oracle said:
			
		

> Ok today is the end of week 1 of using 100mgs of Anadrol ED.  My weight is back up 15 lbs. strength....getting back up.  I used 105lb dumbbells for flat bench.  it's not all there yet but it's going up pretty quick.  I think the quickness is hurting me a little considering when i was benching my forearms where hurting from the strain of the weights.



I tell you wut man...one day dango Li'l o poodleboy.then dangoh GULP,GULP,BOOM,BOOM- I tell yoo what man,dangoh BOOM!,Dangoh A-BOOMS,thats what I say..


----------



## kell11 (May 24, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Ok today is the end of week 1 of using 100mgs of Anadrol ED.  My weight is back up 15 lbs. strength....getting back up.  I used 105lb dumbbells for flat bench.  it's not all there yet but it's going up pretty quick.  I think the quickness is hurting me a little considering when i was benching my forearms where hurting from the strain of the weights.


thought you were stickin' w/50mG??


----------



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

KellSRV said:
			
		

> thought you were stickin' w/50mG??



i got froggy


----------



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> its all water and sugar stores



Whatever you want to call it i feel good.....and i'm getting my strength back quick


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 24, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Whatever you want to call it i feel good.....and i'm getting my strength back quick




thats what it is.....


----------



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> thats what it is.....



Who care's what it is....i welcome it.  It will help me in the long run when i get stronger and bigger....not just from the sugars and water.


----------



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

imthenextone said:
			
		

> ho ok.But still, it's a lot of water



I agree....i don't look "puffy" Just more filled out.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (May 24, 2005)

good shit O   i like what i hear dont care who u are 15lbs in a week is amazing weather its water, muscle or bulk sugar, seamen,beer or w.e.. i aint gonna take none of that away from ya..


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 24, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Who care's what it is....i welcome it.  It will help me in the long run when i get stronger and bigger....not just from the sugars and water.




im just saying.......the initial quick weight gain is this.......these next few weeks is when the weight gain slows down, but more of it is actual muscle, even though drol BARELY binds to the AR....one of the worst of the class II's at doing this, however very effective in the non-AR means of putting on muscle (increased protein synthesis - nerve stimulation, etc)

you get stronger initially because of the extra fluid that builds up around your muscles, make it easier for your body to get more leverage and lift the heavy weights........


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (May 24, 2005)

hey wolfy i know ur supose to take test with anadrol.. but i belive i read in one of your post eather urs or tees when u were doing research on anadrol for ur cycle... and it said that it is more effective when done by itself and less harmfull.. is this statment true?


----------



## tee (May 24, 2005)

KellSRV said:
			
		

> thought you were stickin' w/50mG??


He was getting tired of being beat up and having his lunch money stolen.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 24, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> hey wolfy i know ur supose to take test with anadrol.. but i belive i read in one of your post eather urs or tees when u were doing research on anadrol for ur cycle... and it said that it is more effective when done by itself and less harmfull.. is this statment true?




i dont think i would have posted anything like that.....show me the post if you could.......something like drol should never be ran alone, unless its for some type of medical purpose


----------



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> He was getting tired of being beat up and having his lunch money stolen.



actually the boys at the ymca daycare started getting more and more upset when i started picking up their girls


----------



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> im just saying.......the initial quick weight gain is this.......these next few weeks is when the weight gain slows down, but more of it is actual muscle, even though drol BARELY binds to the AR....one of the worst of the class II's at doing this, however very effective in the non-AR means of putting on muscle (increased protein synthesis - nerve stimulation, etc)
> 
> you get stronger initially because of the extra fluid that builds up around your muscles, make it easier for your body to get more leverage and lift the heavy weights........



I know this is true but whatever form my strength and bulk comes from i welcome it with open arms.  I know it's way to early for it to be any new muscle.  But i only will get more out of it in the long run.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (May 24, 2005)

bro i didnt say it was true i was just asking if it was i tho thas what i read.. i could of miss read it.. do u have the forum sites that u posted that u could put on here soo i could read it again...


----------



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> good shit O   i like what i hear dont care who u are 15lbs in a week is amazing weather its water, muscle or bulk sugar, seamen,beer or w.e.. i aint gonna take none of that away from ya..



thanks jayson. 15lbs in a week is hard to get.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (May 24, 2005)

no prob even i didnt get 15lbs in one week.. it says 7lbsavg soo ur way above avg..


----------



## ORACLE (May 24, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> no prob even i didnt get 15lbs in one week.. it says 7lbsavg soo ur way above avg..



I'm shooting for at least 20lbs before the end of week 2.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (May 24, 2005)

i bet u gain close to 25-35lbs on anadrol alone in 6wks


----------



## Bizarro (May 24, 2005)

Wolfy agreed on your comments but seriously what decent cycle can you run where bloat/water gain is minimal?  If you've developed one please share.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (May 24, 2005)

maybe a winstrol one


----------



## Bizarro (May 24, 2005)

I guess my larger point is that running test as a base in any cycle will cause bloat and water gain.  What about running something like Sustanon or Andropen instead of test enan or cyp?


----------



## Freejay (May 24, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> I guess my larger point is that running test as a base in any cycle will cause bloat and water gain.  What about running something like Sustanon or Andropen instead of test enan or cyp?



Perhaps using Prop instead?  It has been suggested that the sides (such as water retention) are not as pronounced with Prop.  Has anyone had any experiences to back this.  I believe Tren can possibly provide the same level of anabolism as Test, without the bloat.  I'm sure there is a way, but I'm also sure it would be expensive.


----------



## kell11 (May 24, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> good shit O   i like what i hear dont care who u are 15lbs in a week is amazing weather its water, muscle or bulk sugar, seamen,beer or w.e.. i aint gonna take none of that away from ya..



RightyO freak, They did me the same way 12#/7 days.


----------



## kell11 (May 24, 2005)

*Fina Kit Trenbolone info for Freeman*



			
				Freejay said:
			
		

> Perhaps using Prop instead?  It has been suggested that the sides (such as water retention) are not as pronounced with Prop.  Has anyone had any experiences to back this.  I believe Tren can possibly provide the same level of anabolism as Test, without the bloat.  I'm sure there is a way, but I'm also sure it would be expensive.



Tren _Can_ be used successfully for that...To Cut-Add Winnny or Primo.To add bulk or 'Bloat' as wolfy might say,--Stack Deca or Eq..
Freebird,Its the CHEAPEST way!!
Type Finaplix-H into your searchbox.I cannot find my catalog they just sent me to type the link but a search will get you to a Vet site that sells Fina-H kits.$37.00 for one kit (2000 grams/100--20mg pellets) BUY TWO
Then you go to finafarm.com and buy the conversion kit for an 8g kit. 'bout $50.00 BUY ONEcomes with a damn instructional dvd by a friendly farmer named 'Don"...Very simple! and kit yields about 55mL of 75mG/mL of tren...use a lil' less oil and a simple calculation will bing it up to 100mG/mL. thats what I did. Very slightly cloudy solution.It sounds like mine turned out better than most...
ANyway,andvantage to the Consumer.55ml for under/around $100.00
and dont worry about any legal disclaimers put up on the Vet sites they have to put it there...your fina-H kit(s) will safely arrive.Noprescription needed.Yet.
Get 'em while you can...
Bump


----------



## kell11 (May 24, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> He was getting tired of being beat up and having his lunch money stolen.


" As to why Oracle went from 50 to 100mG on the anadrol"
Gotta Love the Funnyman.your'e a very good comedian T! No caca


----------



## kell11 (May 24, 2005)

KellSRV said:
			
		

> Tren _Can_ be used successfully for that...To Cut-Add Winnny or Primo.To add bulk or 'Bloat' as wolfy might say,--Stack Deca or Eq..
> Freebird,Its the CHEAPEST way!!
> Type Finaplix-H into your searchbox.I cannot find my catalog they just sent me to type the link but a search will get you to a Vet site that sells Fina-H kits.$37.00 for one kit (2000 grams/100--20mg pellets) BUY TWO
> Then you go to finafarm.com and buy the conversion kit for an 8g kit. 'bout $50.00 BUY ONEcomes with a damn instructional dvd by a friendly farmer named 'Don"...Very simple! and kit yields about 55mL of 75mG/mL of tren...use a lil' less oil and a simple calculation will bing it up to 100mG/mL. thats what I did. Very slightly cloudy solution.It sounds like mine turned out better than most...
> ...


...and bump and yes, way more anabolism than test.about 5x's.Also worth noting,very androgenic.Not good no Estrogen..And by the way.Found my vet supply catalog...
http://www.vetmeddirect.com
under 'cattle implants' their $32.00 ea.


----------



## Freejay (May 25, 2005)

KellSRV said:
			
		

> ...and bump and yes, way more anabolism than test.about 5x's.Also worth noting,very androgenic.Not good no Estrogen..And by the way.Found my vet supply catalog...
> http://www.vetmeddirect.com
> under 'cattle implants' their $32.00 ea.



Great info Kell!  I wonder if anyone has ever substituted it for the main anabolic compound in their stack.  Perhaps Tren, and low dose prop to offset the shutdown?  I guess I'm just a mad scientist with this shit!  Damn Virgo, always analyzing shit!


----------



## kell11 (May 25, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Great info Kell!  I wonder if anyone has ever substituted it for the main anabolic compound in their stack.  Perhaps Tren, and low dose prop to offset the shutdown?  I guess I'm just a mad scientist with this shit!  Damn Virgo, always analyzing shit!


ask HEAVY,he'll say,HELL NO STUPID.
I wouldnt either. to tell the truth im not using my 60ml. i got a cycle goin'
And dont know that I will. maybe santa will recive donation for free christmas present for good boy.


----------

